# Kartografieren vereinsseen,günstigste alternative



## takezo (11. März 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich möchte gerne Gewässerkarten für unsere verwinsseen welche normalerweise nicht mit dem Boot zu befahren sind erstellen und diese allen Vereinsmitgliedern zurverfügung stellen. Ich selber besitze für mein Angebot ein Garmin 820xs mit gcv10 Box mit gt30 Geber u tm150m chirp Geber. Die Geber sind jedoch fest installiert so dass ich im Prinzip zumindest den tm150m Geber u die kabel neu bestellen müsste. Ferner lassen sich ja leider die Garmin Daten nicht extern weiterverarbeiten wenn ich richtig informiert bin (ich müsste die Karten ja irgendwie ausdrucken, hätte mir jetzt in der not gedacht das ich Screenshots von den Karten im Garmin kartenprogramm machen)). Auch wäre ggf. ein zweitgerät ganz nett. 
Meine Frage nun soll ich in eine neue gcv Box , Geber u Anschlüsse für mein Garmin gerät investieren oder gibt es ein komplettsystem (evtl auch von lowrance od humminbird) ruhig etwas kleiner im Preisbereich bis 600 EUR mit dem ich anständige gewässerkarten erstellen kann die im nachgang auch auszudrücken sind. Ferner soll das Gerät natürlich auch zum Angeln zum Einsatz kommen u natürlich best mögliche Ergebnisse erzielen. 
Über einigevorschläge würde ich mich sehr freuen.
Gruß,
Jörg


----------



## Ruti Island (11. März 2017)

*AW: Kartografieren vereinsseen,günstigste alternative*

Wo groß sind denn die Gewässer? Weil es ist ab einer gewissen Gewässergröße fraglich ob ein Ausdruck überhaupt Sinn macht. Ich denke mal einen Spezialdrucker der größer als DIN A3 drucken kann habt ihr auch nicht. Allerdings könnte man sowas ja bei einer Druckerei in Auftrag geben. Verfügen denn alle Mitglieder über einen Internetanschluss? Weil wenn du eine Gewässerkarte mit Insight Genesis Free (Lowrance oder Simrad) erstellst wird sie automatisch in der Social Map jedem zur Einsicht zur Verfügung gestellt. Ein gesondertes Druck-Tool gibt es zwar nicht, aber Screenshot und dann drucken sollte auch passen.


----------



## Guppyfreund (11. März 2017)

*AW: Kartografieren vereinsseen,günstigste alternative*

Moin Jörg,

ich erstelle von meinen Angelstellen in der Ostsee selber Seekarten. Ich benutze dazu ein Lowrance Elite 7 Ti und speichere die Sonardaten auf eine SD Karte. Anschließend kann man die Sonardaten kostenlos bei https://gofreemarine.com/insight-genesis hochladen und sich nach einigen Tagen dann die Karte online angucken und für das Echolot runterladen.

Alternativ gibt es kostenpflichtige Software (z.B. Reefmaster Pro http://reefmaster.com.au/index.php/products/reefmaster), die das selbe zu Hause auf dem PC kann. Ich werde mir die Software bald kaufen, weil ich dann auch die Farben der Tiefenlinien nach meinen Wünschen festlegen kann etc.

Die günstigeren Modelle von Lowrance, z.B. das Elite 5 Ti, Elite 5 Hook oder Elite 7 Hook können auch Sonardaten aufzeichnen.

Viele Grüße
Sven


----------



## fischbär (11. März 2017)

*AW: Kartografieren vereinsseen,günstigste alternative*

Tja, bei Garmin ist man eben gearscht, was die Daten angeht. Man hat sie selbst erstellt und darf sie nicht nutzen. Eine Möglichkeit ist, die Tiefe zu exportieren (in Homeport). Damit kann man dann per Reefmaster eine Karte erstellen. Keine Garantie aber, dass das vernünftig funktioniert.
Ich habe mich schon mehrmals bei Garmin beschwert, dass ihre Daten nicht weiter verwendbar sind. Die Antwort ist: wer etwas anderes will, als das was wir anbieten, soll ein Profigerät kaufen und kein Angelecholot. Die Leute von Reefmaster haben auch schon alles versucht, aber Garmin rückt die Formatspezifikationen nicht raus. Zudem sind die wohl nicht stabil sondern ändern sich von Gerät zu Gerät.


----------



## takezo (11. März 2017)

*AW: Kartografieren vereinsseen,günstigste alternative*

Hi, 
Vielen Dank für die Antworten. Ja es ärgert mich schon etwas, mein setup ist ja nun damals auch nicht das günstigste gewesen. Grundsätzlich bin ich auch zufrieden aber das man an die Daten zur Aufbereitung nicht ran kommt ist schon sehr bescheiden...gerade wenn man in so etwas ein paar Tausender investiert... naja evtl. Tut sich da in Zukunft ja nochmal was.

Also alternativ könnte ich also ein günstiges Gerät von lowrance kaufen... ich lasse mir das mal durch den Kopf gehen...
Habt ihr mom. Einen Favoriten im Low coat Bereich? Side u down Scan wären schon schön (wenn man sicherstellen Dran gewöhnt hat ) chirp wäre natürlich auch nett 5 Zoll Würden zur Not reichen...
Kann ich den auch mit den lowrance Geräten ohne GPS Funktion Karten erstellen?

Die vereinsseen sind nicht sehr groß...

Gruß,
Jörg


----------



## Ruti Island (11. März 2017)

*AW: Kartografieren vereinsseen,günstigste alternative*



takezo schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Vielen Dank für die Antworten. Ja es ärgert mich schon etwas, mein setup ist ja nun damals auch nicht das günstigste gewesen. Grundsätzlich bin ich auch zufrieden aber das man an die Daten zur Aufbereitung nicht ran kommt ist schon sehr bescheiden...gerade wenn man in so etwas ein paar Tausender investiert... naja evtl. Tut sich da in Zukunft ja nochmal was.
> 
> ...




Wie wäre es mit dem 5" oder 7" Elite Ti?
Kartenerstellung geht natürlich nur mit GPS, wie soll das sonst funktionieren? 
Was heißt nicht sehr groß? 10-20ha?


----------



## fischbär (11. März 2017)

*AW: Kartografieren vereinsseen,günstigste alternative*

Jupp. Elite 7 ti mit Total scan. Gestern erst wieder im Laden mit rumgespielt. Geiles Teil.


----------



## Inni (12. März 2017)

*AW: Kartografieren vereinsseen,günstigste alternative*

Ich habe keine Ahnung ob Dein Garmin QuickDraw hat oder kann. Damit kannst Du ja auf Deinem gerät schon mal eine Karte Zeichnen. Auch kann man neuerdings die Daten bei Garmin hoch laden und der Gemeinschaft zur Verfügung stellen, genauso wie es Lowrance macht. Da kann jeder seine Daten hoch laden und Du kannst da auch Daten runter laden. Nennt sich* Quickdraw Community*
https://connect.garmin.com


----------



## takezo (12. März 2017)

*AW: Kartografieren vereinsseen,günstigste alternative*

Kann das Gerät. Ich habe jedoch alles fest auf meinem nordseeangelboot installiert u keinen Nerv da alles zu demontieren. Daher müsste ich eh zumindest spannunsversorgungskabel u tm150m Geber neu kaufen, für alle Funktionen dann noch den gt30 Geber plus gcv Box...um evtl mal mit dem kleinen süsswasserangelboot das Garmin setup zu nutzen, dann bin ich auch schon bei locker 600eus selbst wenn ich es aus den Staaten kommen lasse... Jetzt kam halt noch die Anfrage vom Verein ob die Möglichkeit bestünde mit meinem System die Seen zu kartografieren... da die kartografierung jedoch mit quickdraw eher ein Kompromiss wäre denke ich die beste Alternative wäre ein Neugerät. Mein Vater benötigt eh noch einen GPS Plotter u ein neues echolot für sein Boot dann ist Weihnachten halt dieses Jahr etwas früher.
besten dank nochmal für die Informationen!


Ich denke ich leiste mir das elite 7 ti. 

Gruß,
Jörg


----------



## gründler (12. März 2017)

*AW: Kartografieren vereinsseen,günstigste alternative*

Du kannst dich auch mit uns in Verbindung setzen 

http://www.av-nds.de/service-fuer-angler/2d-3d-kartierungen.html

Dann setzt Du dich mit Thomas K. auseinander und klärst die Fakten dazu.

#h


----------

